# S7-1200



## Rici (23 März 2010)

hallo.
ich habe Problem mit meinen Variablen bei dem HMI
und zwar ist bei dem Datentyp Bool der minimale wert -1
und der maximale 0. Das verstehe ich nicht und weiß auch nicht wo man das einstellen kann.

ich hoffe jemand von euch hat eine Lösung oder eine Erklärung
für dieses Problem


----------



## PN/DP (23 März 2010)

*Hatten wir erst kürzlich ...*

SuFu:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=34015

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Rici (23 März 2010)

danke!
das ist mir jetzt klar
heißt es für mich aber das ich die virtuelle Runtime
Simulation nicht benutzen kann. 
Ich kann nämlich von Runtime Simulation aus die Variablen
in der SPS nicht verändern.


----------



## PN/DP (23 März 2010)

Für die Simulation ist es völlig egal, ob TRUE als -1 oder +1 angezeigt wird.

Da machst Du irgendwas anderes falsch. Erklär doch mal was Du gemacht hast und was dabei nicht funktioniert.

Willst Du womöglich mit der HMI-Runtime-*Simulation* in der echten SPS Variablen ändern?
Das geht nicht, dazu mußt Du die richtige HMI-Runtime starten (ist die bei der tollen 10.5 Software überhaupt dabei?)

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Rici (23 März 2010)

Willst Du womöglich mit der HMI-Runtime-Simulation in der echten SPS Variablen ändern?

ja genau.

bei der 10.5 ist eine Runtime simulation die Funktioniert ganz gut
die SPS Funktioniert für sich auch aber die beiden zusammen kriege ich nicht
hin.

was meinst du mit der "richtigen HMI-Runtime"


----------



## Paule (23 März 2010)

Rici schrieb:


> was meinst du mit der "richtigen HMI-Runtime"


Kennst Du WinCC Flex ?
Da gibt es einmal die HMI-Simulation, mit der kannst Du Variablen steuern und dadurch dein Panel testen. Das hat aber nichts mit einem SPS-Programm zu tun.
Und dann gibt es die HMI-Runtime, die einfach das Panel simuliert und sich virtuell mit der SPS verbinden will.

Und das meinte Harald ob die Basic 10.5 überhaupt eine richtige Runtime hat.

Und da Du hier ziemlich neu bist noch ein Tipp.
Harald (PN/DP) hat Dir geholfen und Du hast Dich bedankt, prima, dann drücke doch auch bei Ihm den 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-Button.
Kostet nix.


----------



## Rici (24 März 2010)

in diesem Programm heißt die Schaltfläche "Runtime Simulieren"
und dann gibt es zwei unterkategorien "Runtime" und "Mit Variablen Simulator"
ich vermute es ist die gleiche Funktion nur das beim zweitem die Variablenzustände angezeigt werden.

Das Simulieren des Panels klappt gut, auf die SPS Steuerung von diesem Programm kann ich aber nicht zugreifen.

ich habe schon vieles probiert und es klappt trotzdem nicht nun gehe ich davon aus das es nicht geht.


----------



## PN/DP (25 März 2010)

*HMI-Zugangspunkt in PG/PC-Schnittstelle richtig einstellen*

@Rici
Ich habe diese Enginering-Saftware "Step7 Basic 10.5" für S7-1200 nicht und kenne sie nur von Screenshots
und Werbeflyern (was mich darum wohl noch einige Zeit abhält, die haben zu wollen).

Es müßte aber ähnlich wie beim "richtigen" Step7 + WinCCflex funktionieren.

Dein Panel simulierst Du mit "Runtime simulieren > Runtime" (NICHT mit "Variablen Simulator").
Wenn Du nun in "PG/PC-Schnittstelle einstellen" den Zugangspunkt der HMI-Runtime richtig konfiguriert hast,
dann verbindet sich die HMI-Runtime mit der echten SPS und Du kannst Deine Variablen in der SPS steuern.

Wie das nun ganz genau geht, kann ich nicht sagen (wie gesagt, ich habe diese Software nicht). 
Es soll aber hier im Forum Leute geben, die mit dieser Software arbeiten (müssen). Die können dazu eventuell 
detailliertere Hinweise geben ...

Vielleicht reicht auch das als Anregung:
Warum ist bei einer falschen Einstellung der PG/PC-Schnittstelle die Kommunikation zwischen der Runtime Simulation und der S7-1200 nicht möglich?
(typischer Screenshot übrigens, wo die PG/PC-Schnittstelle auf eine Netzwerkkarte eingestellt wird, wo gar kein Netzwerkkabel angeschlossen ist )
(und "_Doppelklicken Sie in der Systemsteuerung auf die *Ikone*_" habe ich auch noch niemals nicht in seriösen Manuals gelesen)

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Rici (26 März 2010)

Danke Harald 
das hat mir sehr geholfen,
jetzt läuft die Simulation einwandfrei


----------



## PN/DP (27 März 2010)

*Happy End*



Rici schrieb:


> Danke Harald
> das hat mir sehr geholfen,
> jetzt läuft die Simulation einwandfrei


Danke für Deine Erfolgsmeldung, die bestätigt, daß wir gemeinsam auf dem richtigen Weg waren.
Aber zweimal Danke im selben kurzen Thema war nun wirklich nicht nötig. 
Für Deine Rückmeldung und den angenehmen Threadverlauf geb' ich Dir mal eins zurück. 

Bis zum nächsten Problem!
Harald


----------

